

Modafinil is world's first safe 'smart drug' - oldbuzzard
http://www.theguardian.com/science/2015/aug/20/narcolepsy-medication-modafinil-worlds-first-safe-smart-drug

======
deathtrader666
Mouth sores doesn't sound safe to me.

~~~
sizzle
That's a minor side effect relative to the great gain in cognitive
enhancements

